# Polaris Predator 90 help



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

After it warms up, it sputters and has fuel spitting from carb.
Anyone have any idea what the problem may be and the estimated cost for repair ?


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Your Floats Are Sticking. On The Bottom Of Your Carb Or The Side, There Should Be A Screw. Unscrew That, Let The Gas Drain Out Of The Bowl. Open Up The Fuel Cock And Let Some More Gas Drain Threw. Place A Napkin Under The Carb Also. This Way You Can See The Gunk That May Come Out. Sometimes This Is Just A Short Term Fix. You May Need To Take Carb Off And Do A Good Cleaning. This Most Likely Came From A Dirty Air Filter/gas Filter.


----------



## zucpet (Apr 28, 2007)

I agree with camo, its a carb problem. i have a 02 90 sportsman had same problems took apart carbs and cleaned realy good it runs like a champ. just take your time and look at all parts for wear if you need parts breakdown go to any polaris dealers website and look under oem parts they have the breakdowns and part #good luck,pete


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

AT ONE POINT IN TIME, AN OLD YAMAHA WARRIOR I HAD HAD GOTTEN SOME SAND IN THE CARB FROM THE DUNES. I DID THIS LITTLE TRICK ONLY TO HAVE SOME GUNK COME OUT BUT STILL LEAKED. UPON REMOVAL OF THE CARB AND LOOKING AT IT CLOSELY, I FOUND THE PROBLEM. A PIECE OD SAND GOT WEDGED UP IN THE FLOAT NEEDLE AND ACTUALLY "DENTED" THE RUBBER NIPPLE, THUS ALLOWING THE GAS TO NEVER STOP RUNNING DOWN INTO THE BOWL AND OVERFLOWING:yikes:


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

I will give it a shot...Thanks for your help


----------

